# Hydraulic table



## pasrap (Feb 15, 2017)

For those, who like me, are tired of going flat-belly to make adjustments of their snowblower ...


and as bonus...going out of cabanon




:dizzy:


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yea I been thinking about that for a long time. The table and ramp are a nice thing, gives you more flexibility for what goes underneath. It gives me an idea that I can probably set up my hydraulic car jack underneath though it's not going to get as high but an improvement. My problem, I don't have any spare room in the garage, no basement, garage is my shop storage and storage! Thanks for posting.


----------

